# Kitchen Cabinet Drawer Slides



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has used these drawer slides.
They are side mount, full extension, soft close style.

I have used similar drawer slides purchased from the big box stores.
Looks like I could save a few bucks by buying at least 15 sets.

Your comments welcome.
Mike


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Just curious if anyone has used these drawer slides.
> They are side mount, full extension, soft close style.
> 
> I have used similar drawer slides purchased from the big box stores.
> ...


Hi Mike, I haven't use those specifically and don't know about the soft close feature as I have never used any of those... yet. 
I made new drawers for my kitchen a couple of years ago and got mine from here:
http://stores.ebay.com/Contempo-Living-Inc/_i.html?_fsub=9&_sc=1&_sop=1
I don't recall having any issues with them and they are still working fine. About the only thing I'm not particularly happy about is they use a lever instead of a button to release the stop. When you want to remove a drawer, one lever goes up and the other down to release the thing. Maybe I'm just getting picky in my old age. :smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks John. That's the style of drawer slide I have installed in the past. Always looking for a better price.


----------



## eznaz (Nov 18, 2012)

price is right, should be good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These are a much better deal.








 







.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I have used KV slides before and they are good quality.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

I have used slides from CSH before. There is a 10% off sale going on now so that should offset the shipping cost. They are smooth and quiet. Cab-mans suggestion seems much cheaper, I have used Knap and Voght products before and they are top notch. Win-win situation for you!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I have used slides from CSH before.


That is what I ordered - 22 inch full extension, soft close. Not the cheapest, but still cheaper than the big box stores. They look pretty good. I should have them installed in a few days. Just my luck. Missed the sale by a week.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

George G said:


> I have used KV slides before and they are good quality.


Agree. In fact I am ready to order some now just to replace the old ones on my kitchen cabinet drawers that do not have full extension.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Was there something wrong with the slides I recommended? Post #5. They cost a whole lot less. 


















.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Was there something wrong with the slides I recommended? Post #5. They cost a whole lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I just wanted a soft close model.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> No. I just wanted a soft close model.


Big secret...most full extension slides have a detent on the sides to allow a soft close.








 







.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Big secret...most full extension slides have a detent on the sides to allow a soft close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esplain Lucy! :smile:
There is a six dollar difference between the soft close model by KV and the CSH soft close model. Further, there is an eleven dollar difference between the KV soft close and the CSH non soft close, so if there is a way to make the units not listed as soft close function as such, that would be a huge savings!! 

Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chopnhack said:


> Esplain Lucy! :smile:
> There is a six dollar difference between the soft close model by KV and the CSH soft close model. Further, there is an eleven dollar difference between the KV soft close and the CSH non soft close, so if there is a way to make the units not listed as soft close function as such, that would be a huge savings!!
> 
> Thanks.


The "soft close" function varies among brands. It could be a spring loaded actuator to pull the drawer shut at the last inch or so of travel. Or, it could be just a smooth restraint to keep the drawer from slamming, or from falling out.

Of the soft close slides I've used, I've had more slide failure from parts breaking or cracking making me determine that their cost isn't worth that function. It's only a drawer slide. 

The standard full extension slides I linked have three tabs on the cabinet member (see picture below). They can be bent out to create as much restraint on the drawer member as desired. I use those especially for RV's, and boats/yachts.
.























​

​ ​


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting. I take it that you mean to bend the tabs inward though, towards the sliding component to put more friction on it?

Not a true soft close, but for the savings, certainly shop and all around worthy. High end kitchens though.. still gonna shell out for the blum soft close.


----------



## TexasLegend (Jun 8, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> ...Of the soft close slides I've used, I've had more slide failure from parts breaking or cracking...


I've found the same thing with most of the soft close, the only soft close slides I'll use any more are King Slides.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A word of caution on soft close drawer slides. They are very dust sensitive. I always remove them from the cabinet below a range area where they are cutting a hole in a granite top. The first time I used them I had to replace the slides because of the granite dust. I washed them out with mineral spirits and blew them out with compressed air and re-oiled them but they still wouldn't close right.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> A word of caution on soft close drawer slides. They are very dust sensitive. I always remove them from the cabinet below a range area where they are cutting a hole in a granite top. The first time I used them I had to replace the slides because of the granite dust. I washed them out with mineral spirits and blew them out with compressed air and re-oiled them but they still wouldn't close right.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Jan 3, 2014)

I've used hundreds and hundreds of KV8400 full extension 100 lb slides, but not the self or soft closing type. My commercial cabinet customers did not call for the fancy stuff that homeowners often want in their dream kitchens. I can't tell from your photos what brand those slides are, but if they are KV they are among the best. 

Since your using side mount slides, are you building frameless cabinets?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I think it's cool watching the drawer slowly close the last inch or so, but I never understood why people want them. I mean if you like 'me get 'em. I just have never slammed a drawer shut and don't ever hear one of my family members doing it. What does make since to me is soft close on euro cup hinges. Those things self close and make a lot of racket with out some type of dampening device. So if I get to choose I put soft close hinges and normal slides on all of my jobs and all of my personal cabinets for that matter. 

I will give a +1 on the KV slides
I have also had great experience with liberty slides.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> I've used hundreds and hundreds of KV8400 full extension 100 lb slides, but not the self or soft closing type. My commercial cabinet customers did not call for the fancy stuff that homeowners often want in their dream kitchens. I can't tell from your photos what brand those slides are, but if they are KV they are among the best.
> 
> Since your using side mount slides, are you building frameless cabinets?


Thanks. The cabinets will have face frames. The drawer slides are the KV.


----------



## Land Made (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree with the soft close slides being sensitive to dust and have also had to replace them as a result. I purchased some slides like the ones you showed for a customer recently, that were advertised as soft close only to find they were not true "soft closing". They did not slam when pushed but they lacked the feature of pulling themselves closed fully. They were only used on lower storage drawers in a built in I did so they wont be used as often as a kitchen drawer. As frugal as I would like to be, Ive learned you really get what you pay for.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cabinetman, those are flexible, self adjusting mounting tabs that are used when the slides are directly attached to the cabinet sides. They have nothing to do with a soft close function. Most slide installations only attach at the front and rear, typically using a rear bracket. DIYers often attach to cabinet sides but that is rare in the industry. 

Most of the better quality manufactured cabinets use soft close, self closing slides these days. There is either a spring or hydraulic piston mechanism that engages with the slides. They prevent the drawers from slamming back into the cabinet which can shift the contents. These mechanisms act to complete the drawer closing. You just push the drawer partially closed and the mechanisms take over softly closing the drawer. With some, there is an interruption, so to speak, as you pull the drawer open and disengage the mechanism. Less expensive slides often work less smoothly when opening the drawer than the better slides. Blum Blu-motion slides are the industry leader and most cabinet manufacturers will advertise that these are what they use. Educated kitchen customers often ask for Blu-motion. Undermounts are particularly popular sine the slides are not visible when the drawers are opened, showing the dovetailed drawer sides. This is mostly for dedicated followers of fashion but a lot of folks have jumped on that band wagon. You got to keep up, Bro!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hammer1 said:


> Cabinetman, those are flexible, self adjusting mounting tabs that are used when the slides are directly attached to the cabinet sides. They have nothing to do with a soft close function. Most slide installations only attach at the front and rear, typically using a rear bracket. DIYers often attach to cabinet sides but that is rare in the industry.


I didn't say they replaced a soft close function, but meant they offer a restraint to keep the drawer from slamming shut. Those tabs aren't flexible, and when used offer just enough drag for a "smooth close".

I disagree with attaching slides to the cabinet sides as "rare in the industry". And, only front and back attachment is used. I install all sidemount slides to the cabinet sides, and use at least three attachment screws...front and back, and one in the middle. Not using one in or near the middle allows the slides to have lateral movement when the drawer is at least halfway out. Using the three attachment points affords the slides the rigidity to function properly. Without the three points of attachments, movement can eject the ball bearings in the slides.


















.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

schmitt32linedrill said:


> I've used hundreds and hundreds of KV8400 full extension 100 lb slides, but not the self or soft closing type. My commercial cabinet customers did not call for the fancy stuff that homeowners often want in their dream kitchens. I can't tell from your photos what brand those slides are, but if they are KV they are among the best.
> 
> Since your using side mount slides, are you building frameless cabinets?


It does not matter. I just got through installing 5 pair of the KV slides on a desk I am building for a Granddaughter. Each end of the desk has a face frame. The center is a 3/4 inch piece of ply with solid face.

I made the face on the right side stick out exactly 3/4". I just build out the side by the drawer with a 3/4" piece of board. The face on the left side was a little wider so I just planed down a piece of 2x4 to the correct thickness. 

That was really very little extra work.

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used the KV soft close drawer slides for the drawers in the buffet we built. I finished it around Thanksgiving. It got a good workout during the Christmas Day dinner. Wife is happy so I am happy.

Construction pics of the buffet are in my albums. 

I appreciate all of the advice and suggestions.

The kitchen is next...starting about April.
Mike


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Jan 3, 2014)

*Kitchen cabinets*



MT Stringer said:


> Just curious if anyone has used these drawer slides.
> They are side mount, full extension, soft close style.
> 
> I have used similar drawer slides purchased from the big box stores.
> ...


Mike: 

I see you're planning on building a new kitchen soon. I wonder if you have ever considered building frameless cabinets? I find them easier to build and also to install. People seam to be unwilling to consider switching or even trying them for some reason.

If you have any interest at all, go to www.schmitt32.com affordable line drilling. I have a brief demo showing how simple the procedure is using only basic equipment. My motivation for providing this video is partly to expose people to my product, the schmitt 32 line drilling system. but there are many other drilling jigs available. Find the frameless cabinet 1 and 2 videos by clicking on "video demos" in the menue near the bottom left of my opening page.

I typically install frameless cabinet modules on a separate continuous toe base which is leveled and screwed down before any cabinets are placed. You simply find the highest point on the floor than level and shim the base for the entire group or cabinets at once. I usually design in a 1/2 inch space behind the cabinets to accomodate crooked walls. You can set and join a large group of cabinets and move them around on the leveled toe base to their final resting place. Shim behind the cabinets at the top where the stud are located and place few screws into those studs from inside the cabinets. Then simply scribe any required finished end panels to the wall before attaching to the cabinets. When cabinets are to but into a wall, I usually design in a 2 inch end filler board which can be scribed to the wall after the cabinets are set and then screwed to the cabinets flush with the front of the cabinet box side. 

If you have any questions about the details of these procedures, please email me [email protected]


----------

